# sony bdp-s300 problem playing universal bd



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

I own the sony bdp-s300, treated like a baby, latest firmware, etc.. I purchased the scorpion king and the mummy returns today both bd, both will not play in the machine, reboots within first 1 second of any chapter selection, both disc's display identical problem, just wondering if anyone else is experiencing the same issue, I suspect it is a firmeware issue, both of these disc's are universal's first bluray release since loosing the format war.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

I just bought The Mummy Returns blu-ray disc as well and have had the same problem. I bought the disc from Walmart and it happened so I took it back for a replacement and it happened again. I hope somebody out there has an answer!


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

aah I should have updated this post, I discovered it was only a firmware issue I thought I had the latest but I was wrong, once I updated the firmware no problem, all works good!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I just ordered the updated disc from Sony. At least now I know it's an easy fix!


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

If you have a cd burner you can just download the update from the sony website and burn it to disc, it's an image file so you will need to use the "burn from image" option on your recording software, turn on the bluray, insert the disc, turn off the bluray and restart, let it do it's thing will take a little while maybe 10~15 minutes or so, when it's all done it will say so, it does not require any interaction from you other than putting in the firmware disc and restarting.


----------

